# Survival > Bushcraft Medicine >  How to use old man's beard?

## Zachary

So ive read that old mans beard (usnea barbata i think) can be used to treat infection because it is a good antibiotic due to its usnic acid. However, the only ways i know how to use it is by making tea with it or smoking it for respiratory infection. Has anyone here used it to treat cuts or for external infections because im wondering how to use it externally. Would I just put it on the wound or make it into a poultice. Also if anyone knows if there is a certain way to prepare it before using it externally i would like to know.

----------


## Graf

I haven't heard of Ol Mans beard for that just fires starter. however I have used spider web on a cut before to hold plantain leave in place to stop bleeding, natures little gauze package. Something else that will stop bleeding is Yarrow I harvested quite a bit this year and dried and jareed for future use. Sorry got off track!

----------


## mountainmark

I would be interested to know as well. I have heard this book is really good on the subject but havn't gotten around to ordering it....... http://www.amazon.com/Usnea-Herbal-A.../dp/B000OIG3QS 

Also, you might consider trying some conifer pitch for topical application. This works better than neosporin, I know from experience.

----------


## Zachary

Ok so here is what i have found: Usnea kills bacteria by disrupting their metabolic function.  It uncouples oxidative phosphorylation by acting on the inner mitochondrial membrane and also has ATP-ase activity.  Both of these mechanisms ultimately kill bacterial cells by cutting off their energy supply.  Unlike bacterial cells, human cells are less permeable (having pores or openings that permit liquids or gases to pass through) to usnic acid and are not negatively affected. Usnea is an extremely useful antimicrobial, both internally and externally, effective primarily on the lungs and skin. Usnea is also known to have anti-inflammatory and analgesic properties. It can be smoked, used as tea or made into a tincture. It can also be used as a dressing for wounds although i would recommend cleaning it with several changes of water first. It also contains a very high amount of vitamin C. Inland Dena’ina Natives of Alaska sometimes eat Usnea as an emergency food or camp food after first boiling it in water. I also read about it being used as toilet paper somewhere.

Here are a few things to be cationat about while useing usnea.

Usnea, like all lichens, readily absorbs pollutants, such as heavy metals and radiation. Be careful where you collect lichens. Also, do not eat animals that have eaten contaminated lichens. The poisons have been known to pass to humans in this way.

Use caution and common sense when trying Usnea, or anything else, especially the first time. You never know how your body will react

Caution is advised in people with autoimmune disease (e.g. rheumatoid arthritis, lupus), as Usnea may increase the action of the immune system.

Also usnea can look like Spanish moss but the two are not related one way to tell for sure is that if you pull usnea apart it will have a stretchy white membrane inside the stem.

----------

